# Does one dry brine ribs the night before?



## mummel (May 27, 2015)

I've been reading about dry brining then adding the rub after a period of time has passed.  I havent read much about dry brining ribs.  Do you guys do it?


----------



## mummel (May 27, 2015)

And if so, is it ok to leave the rack in your fridge overnight exposed, or does it dry out?


----------



## mummel (May 27, 2015)

Nevermind, I found this on AmazingRibs:
[h2]What to brine[/h2]
Brining works best on chicken breasts, turkey breasts, lean pork loins, salmon and other oily fish. Chicken and turkey thighs and other cuts of pork usually are moist enough from fat that they don't need brines. But it can give them a boost. I have been known to brine pork ribs but most of the time, I don't bother. The return for the effort is minimal. I never brine red meats unless I am making corned beef.


----------



## jirod (May 27, 2015)

Never done ribs, but I have done steaks before.  Dry brined with just kosher salt for an hour per inch of thickness.  I thought the steak was more tender than the non-brined one (split a NY Strip in half and did a side by side the first time).  Don't know if it was any juicier, but thought it was more tender.

Have never tried it on ribs.  Usually cook till they are almost fall off the bone (I like some texture still not completely fall of the bone), so don't know if it would have a huge impact on ribs from my point of view.


----------



## b-one (May 27, 2015)

I usally do it if I make a homemade rub as I just leave the salt out of the rub. Try out one rack each way let us know how it went!


----------

